# Hierodula salomonis (jade) shots



## beckyl92 (Oct 16, 2009)

i was bored  










































which is best?


----------



## ismart (Oct 16, 2009)

Very nice! I like the last one the best!


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 16, 2009)

Very nice! I like the one with the glowing eyes best.


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 16, 2009)

Very nice, Becky! I like the 3rd one best.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]I like the one with the ivy[/SIZE]


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like it is missing a leg in the 7th pic.


----------



## beckyl92 (Oct 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> Looks like it is missing a leg in the 7th pic.


haha  didn't notice.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Oct 24, 2009)

Very nice!!! I like the 3rd picture best


----------

